# Black Friday tool deals.



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

You can say that again. 

________


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

He did.


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

sunkist said:


> Looks like you bought the display :laughing: cool.




I forgot to get the m12 jig saw. And they didn't have the hole hog.... Maybe after New Years or after taxes are paid next spring. And why is it every dang year that 12' Werner walk board extendable plank is NEVER ON SALE! lol I want one. We've got some 24' ones but they are long and heavy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

Leo G said:


> Not a tool for me. But my wife blew up the washing machine today. And I decided I was tired of fixing it soooo.....




HD had some amazing deals on appliances. Around 3 and 400 off. Nice! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

What I want to know is who got in on these Black Friday deals?






I *might* go to Home Depot in the next couple of days and pick up some more of the Ridgid tool boxes for the $98 for three deal.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Builders Inc. said:


> HD had some amazing deals on appliances. Around 3 and 400 off. Nice!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


HD said they couldn't have the machine I wanted until Dec 8th. Well dammit, I needed my skivvies washed tomorrow, the normal wash day. Lowes said they had one. Turned out to be the display. $250 off for the black Friday sale and another 10% off for the display ($50). Machine had a normal price of $750. I got it for $450. Happy to save the money. Not happy to have to replace an 8 yr old washing machine.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

For the big ticket items with limited supplies they need to do a lottery so people aren't killing each other for them.


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

No one could beat this deal I got back in 2011...I also got the dryer for the same price....:thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Small washer. I don't even think you can get a $400 machine anymore (retail price)


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Here's the one I bought...it's still the same price...$300

The one that went bad I think advertised it would take 13 pair of jeans.

It's just me and this one does a great job.

http://www.sears.com/kenmore-3.3-cu...SellerId=Sears&prdNo=2&blockNo=2&blockType=G2

The super-duper huge dryer I bought at the same time is still working like a champ. They just look stupid next to each other...like I care.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Leo G said:


> Small washer. I don't even think you can get a $400 machine anymore (retail price)


Maybe not. Even the lowest price, no frills Whirlpool top loaders are over $500 now.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

I'm not convinced all the computerized bells and whistles make a difference. I mean...they all take in a certain temperature water...they all agitate, which is what helps the cleaning...they all drain and they all spin...albeit, some spin faster than others.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Paid over 1200 for Kenmore washer and dryer set 20 yrs ago still going well never a problem. Once with a heat issue on the dryer.

I would stick with them


----------



## RichVT (Feb 28, 2009)

DASEINC said:


> Where does a guy find the Milwaukee code on tool up?


The code is MIL25

Also DEWALT25
MAKITA25
BOSCH25

http://app.bronto.com/public/?q=pre...=cpj9b63qqzsxcrbt3ycbndxisb5wg&ssid=11954&t=3


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Tom M said:


> Paid over 1200 for Kenmore washer and dryer set 20 yrs ago still going well never a problem. Once with a heat issue on the dryer.
> 
> I would stick with them


I'm done with Kenmore. So many problems. The older machines were built like tanks. The newer ones are built to last less than 10 years. Built in obsolescence.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Leo G said:


> I'm done with Kenmore. So many problems. The older machines were built like tanks. The newer ones are built to last less than 10 years. Built in obsolescence.


I install a lot of appliances as part of my remodels. Samsung, LG, Kenmore (usually made by whirlpool), Whirlpool, kitchen-aide, speed queen, maytag, jenn-air. That's the list I've had problems with or replaced because they had problems. Seems like about 1 in 10.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Golden view said:


> I install a lot of appliances as part of my remodels. Samsung, LG, Kenmore (usually made by whirlpool), Whirlpool, kitchen-aide, speed queen, maytag, jenn-air. That's the list I've had problems with or replaced because they had problems. Seems like about 1 in 10.


What problems did you have with Speed Queen?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Tom M said:


> Paid over 1200 for Kenmore washer and dryer set 20 yrs ago still going well never a problem. Once with a heat issue on the dryer.
> 
> I would stick with them


They new ones are a fraction of the price and a fraction of the quality.



Leo G said:


> I'm done with Kenmore. So many problems. The older machines were built like tanks. The newer ones are built to last less than 10 years. Built in obsolescence.


Absolutely, but the relative price has gone down dramatically. Kenmore was just a sears label, a dozen manufacturers have made Kenmore products.



EricBrancard said:


> What problems did you have with Speed Queen?


In Canada Speed Queen was made by Whirlpool, and some older ones I believe were Amana. Different beast than those made in the US. They are now owned by Alliance who produces some excellent commercial machines.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

EricBrancard said:


>


And now 4 have been transferred to my possession. Thanks Eric.









We met at Hooters and had some lunch. Talked work, family and politics.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

...


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

Sorry about that. It wouldn't let me out.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> In Canada Speed Queen was made by Whirlpool, and some older ones I believe were Amana. Different beast than those made in the US. They are now owned by Alliance who produces some excellent commercial machines.


Yours are made by Alliance now too, right? I know mine is Alliance made in WI.


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

Leo you should have held out til xmas then you could have given it to the missus as a xmas present and saved.
I would of course attend your funeral.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Problem is......

I like clean clothes.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Picked up 2 more werner extendable ladders, at $99 each I couldn't pass them up. I already have 3, I'll probably sell 2 (the oldest most beat up) off in the spring. 

Grabbed 2 gorilla platforms as well and the patio heater. 

I've still got tons of saw blades from years past, don't need much else.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

EricBrancard said:


> Yours are made by Alliance now too, right? I know mine is Alliance made in WI.


A few years ago they were sold under the brand EuroDesign but I think now we can only get the Huebsch branded one. Still the same machine, not a cheap unit though.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Leo G said:


> I'm done with Kenmore. So many problems. The older machines were built like tanks. The newer ones are built to last less than 10 years. Built in obsolescence.


We have a Kenmore frontload that's made in Germany. It's a great machine.

________


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> A few years ago they were sold under the brand EuroDesign but I think now we can only get the Huebsch branded one. Still the same machine, not a cheap unit though.


The top loader wasn't crazy expensive. Around $800 or so.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

We have the Maytag Neptune pair. Got them the first year they came out (mid 90's?). Have had no issues that were not covered by Maytag when they first came out (door waxing motor, control board, front drum seal) on the washer, the dryer I've replaced the belt and drum rollers once. Hoping for another 20+ years out of them. By then my caregivers will be washing my adult diapers in them.:laughing:

Tom


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

RobertCDF said:


> Picked up 2 more werner extendable ladders, at $99 each I couldn't pass them up. I already have 3, I'll probably sell 2 (the oldest most beat up) off in the spring.
> 
> Grabbed 2 gorilla platforms as well and the patio heater.
> 
> I've still got tons of saw blades from years past, don't need much else.


I was eyeing them tonight but I've got too many ladders already. What's their advantage? Space-saving mostly, or do they actually replace about 3 different ladders?


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

MarkJames said:


> RobertCDF said:
> 
> 
> > Picked up 2 more werner extendable ladders, at $99 each I couldn't pass them up. I already have 3, I'll probably sell 2 (the oldest most beat up) off in the spring.
> ...


Way more flexibility, since we work outside there's rarely a project that goes by that we don't have 1 side extended further than the other. We rarely use them as scaffolding bases since we own a bunch of scaffolding. 
My regular 6' ladders are at my house they rarely get used, the adjustable ladders are on the job sites.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

Grabbed myself a Milwaukee technicians tool bag.

Seems like no matter what tool bags/bins I use I'm not happy.

Will see how I like this one, may turn it into more of a PC tech bag than a tool bag, time will tell.

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

SectorSecurity said:


> Grabbed myself a Milwaukee technicians tool bag.
> 
> Seems like no matter what tool bags/bins I use I'm not happy.
> 
> ...


Veto Pro Backpack, it's a no brainer. Keeps your hands free, allows you to climb ladders without having to use a rope and pull your tool bag up after the climb. Cost me over 3 bills but well worth it.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Leo G said:


> And now 4 have been transferred to my possession. Thanks Eric.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you use them as horses?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Mostly for getting up higher. In houses with 8' ceilings I'll use them for crown. You can walk the wall, no need for a ladder. At 20" tall they are great benches for sitting.

And whatever else I can come up with.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Gotcha, they are nice for that. Those look heavier duty than the Werner version I have. 
I should grab another myself. I never use my sliding/extending scaffolding


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

250 lb rating. So one person load.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

Inner10 said:


> Veto Pro Backpack, it's a no brainer. Keeps your hands free, allows you to climb ladders without having to use a rope and pull your tool bag up after the climb. Cost me over 3 bills but well worth it.


I have heard they aren't built as well as they used to be but I will check them out.

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

think toolnut had the backpack + tote bag on sale for BF. 

http://www.toolnut.com/veto-pro-pac-tech-pac-backpack.html


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

SectorSecurity said:


> I have heard they aren't built as well as they used to be but I will check them out.
> 
> Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


I have an old XL that I bought off Greg Di, the older ones had a skinnier zipper and I broke the pull tab off. I had a XL-LT that I got I think 5 years ago but have since sold, the it was very similar but the fabric was coarser and the zippers were larger. The Back Pack I've had since it's release I think 2 years ago. I've had some piping come out where the ends of the fabric got abraded. All in all I'd say they are made slightly better than they use to be, but pretty darn close.


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

*Black Sunday*

Quickly ran to HD this afternoon to grab a stack of the $98 Ridgid tool boxes. The guy in line behind me was buying more Tough Boxes, and we were chatting about tool storage. I hear the counter guy ringing me up and me kinda being rude without turning around fully hand him a coupon and asked to please apply it. He tells me the total, and I am not really paying attention, as the guy behind me is still talking to me. To pay I hand him my store credit from some returns, and he hands me my receipt and we say "thanks" to each other. I bid farewell to the guy inline behind me, then proceed to my sisters house were we load kayaks up and head to a pool session for which I do not get back until 9:00pm. My wife grabs the receipt to put it in my tool folder and goes "You paid $33 for that?". Me "What?, no it should be $98 with a percentage off one of the boxes". I look at the receipt and go "oops"...the kid somehow only scanned and recorded the middle $39 box even though I heard multiple beeps. Not sure how it happened and I feel guilty for not catching it at the checkout. Some would be like woohoo free stuff, but I am proud and do not steal. If someone counts my change wrong I return the difference to them. I don't feel HD owes me anything. This time I didn't catch it, and I admit I am not going to try to go back and explain it because I am still not sure what happened


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

Robie said:


> I'm not convinced all the computerized bells and whistles make a difference. I mean...they all take in a certain temperature water...they all agitate, which is what helps the cleaning...they all drain and they all spin...albeit, some spin faster than others.


My brother-in-law had repair training on appliances, the electrical portions are what go bad frequently. All I want is a plain jane manual switched machine. Today's machines are practically diaposable, unless you go high end.


----------



## Eyeway! (Oct 24, 2016)

Peter_C said:


> Quickly ran to HD this afternoon to grab a stack of the $98 Ridgid tool boxes. The guy in line behind me was buying more Tough Boxes, and we were chatting about tool storage. I hear the counter guy ringing me up and me kinda being rude without turning around fully hand him a coupon and asked to please apply it. He tells me the total, and I am not really paying attention, as the guy behind me is still talking to me. To pay I hand him my store credit from some returns, and he hands me my receipt and we say "thanks" to each other. I bid farewell to the guy inline behind me, then proceed to my sisters house were we load kayaks up and head to a pool session for which I do not get back until 9:00pm. My wife grabs the receipt to put it in my tool folder and goes "You paid $33 for that?". Me "What?, no it should be $98 with a percentage off one of the boxes". I look at the receipt and go "oops"...the kid somehow only scanned and recorded the middle $39 box even though I heard multiple beeps. Not sure how it happened and I feel guilty for not catching it at the checkout. Some would be like woohoo free stuff, but I am proud and do not steal. If someone counts my change wrong I return the difference to them. I don't feel HD owes me anything. This time I didn't catch it, and I admit I am not going to try to go back and explain it because I am still not sure what happened


So you do steal.



Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Eyeway! said:


> So you do steal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


I'd happily go back if they paid for my time to do so.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Eyeway! said:


> So you do steal.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Home Depot offered him highly discounted materials and he gladly accepted. He shouldn't have to pay attention. The cashier should be competent in their job.


----------



## Eyeway! (Oct 24, 2016)

Leo G said:


> Home Depot offered him highly discounted materials and he gladly accepted. He shouldn't have to pay attention. The cashier should be competent in their job.


Rigid is the one who got the short end...not the cashier. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I'm betting Rigid has been paid in full at their nominal wholesale price.


----------



## Eyeway! (Oct 24, 2016)

Inner10 said:


> I'd happily go back if they paid for my time to do so.


I'm sure you go to the deeps on a regular basis. It's not my problem but you're the one who said that you don't steal, that you're too proud. I guess circumstances can make all of us waver. 
Not trying to make you have a bad day.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

He didn't steal. The cashier took his money and sent him on his way. At best they both erred. But again, there's no reason for him to need to check to see if everything was checked out properly. That's the stores responsibility.

And it's always best to check because the error might not be in your favor.

Now if he goes back to the store to say he made it out of the store without paying for these, they might have a zero tolerance rule on theft and he could be arrested. Or on the other hand the cashier might lose his job for an honest error. Lots of ways this can go wrong.


----------



## Eyeway! (Oct 24, 2016)

And with that being said I recently was charged twice at the deeps and didn't catch it till later. It's always a good practice to review before leaving! 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Yes it is. Always count your change even if it's just digital.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Leo G said:


> He didn't steal. The cashier took his money and sent him on his way. At best they both erred. But again, there's no reason for him to need to check to see if everything was checked out properly. That's the stores responsibility.
> 
> And it's always best to check because the error might not be in your favor.
> 
> Now if he goes back to the store to say he made it out of the store without paying for these, they might have a zero tolerance rule on theft and he could be arrested. Or on the other hand the cashier might lose his job for an honest error. Lots of ways this can go wrong.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

I was at the butchers a couple weeks ago getting a steak, well the cashier entered 2000$ instead of 20$ guess she forgot to hit the . Only reason i caught it was I tapped my card and it didn't go through and then I saw the price.

Was she trying to steal from me no, it was an honest mistake.

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Leo G said:


> And now 4 have been transferred to my possession. Thanks Eric.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hold on... You met with some lying slouch who is nothing but bottle fed money from his Daddy while claiming to be the worlds greatest marksmen, the knowledge base of all things strategy and God's greatest gift to all of the snot-nosed millennials.

I mean, I didn't say it. Someone did. I mean a guy has said things like it:laughing:

Sorry Eric, you know I love you, but I just could not pass that opportunity up.:laughing:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

What am I suppose to do, he had my stuff.

Seemed to be down to Earth guy. Who here doesn't have a different political position from someone else?


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Leo G said:


> What am I suppose to do, he had my stuff.
> 
> Seemed to be down to Earth guy. Who here doesn't have a different political position from someone else?


I was just poking the hornets nest. Eric has always seemed like a guy I would get along great with - no jokes are off-limits and willing to torture certain people with facts.:thumbup:


----------



## bcook19791 (Aug 24, 2016)

Not really a tool deal but I got a great Black Friday deal on some lumber. 3/4 Cherry plywood for $45 a sheet normally $80 and 4/4 cherry hardwood for 2.50 a bdft normally about $5bdft. Going to build a new entertainment center for our living room. Now it will be about half price.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Deckhead said:


> Hold on... You met with some lying slouch who is nothing but bottle fed money from his Daddy while claiming to be the worlds greatest marksmen, the knowledge base of all things strategy and God's greatest gift to all of the snot-nosed millennials.
> 
> I mean, I didn't say it. Someone did. I mean a guy has said things like it:laughing:
> 
> Sorry Eric, you know I love you, but I just could not pass that opportunity up.:laughing:


To be fair, Leo never said any of that stuff. Which is why I waved off the black helicopters. :laughing:


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

EricBrancard said:


> To be fair, Leo never said any of that stuff. Which is why I waved off the black helicopters. :laughing:


Wouldn't have done anything... I hear he brings his reynolds wrap hat with him everywhere... They'd never get a bead on him.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

We did talk about my tinfoil hat!!


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Leo G said:


> We did talk about my tinfoil hat!!


:laughing:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I gave him a CT hat. I neglected to tell him I lined it with tinfoil for his safety.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Leo G said:


> I gave him a CT hat. I neglected to tell him I lined it with tinfoil for his safety.


It's the only compassionate thing to do. Without it who knows who might tap into his brain? :clap:

He got the bargain there! If I make it there I will need a a tinfoil beanie, I hear aluminum makes better beanies though.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Leo G said:


> I gave him a CT hat. I neglected to tell him I lined it with tinfoil for his safety.


I was wondering why the voices in my head went away this weekend...


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

You're welcome. :blink:


----------



## koa (Feb 15, 2011)

Today, Monday, the Dewalt DW735X planer package is $500 less $25 Dewalt deal, plus I'll get 5% cashback using Discover, so $451. Can't believe they ship that free to Hawaii.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

you'll love the planer. Did it come with the extra blades?

**** is heavier than it looks. 

I bought the m12 fuel impact/hammer drill+ extended battery with a free tool. I really got tired of having to go in between 3 different 12V systems to get a single job done. Just trying to be more efficient.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

madmax718 said:


> I bought the m12 fuel impact/hammer drill+ extended battery with a free tool. I really got tired of having to go in between 3 different 12V systems to get a single job done. Just trying to be more efficient.


I just bought that this weekend and used it for the first time today, in my opinion it is a piece of crap compared to the white 12v makita that I already have. I returned it today and got the Makita 18v sub compact which is real nice and lighter than the Milwaukee. The milwaukee in not close to the white 12v makita in power, I was shocked. Now I know why they never are out for testing in the store.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

Id say the same for the dewalt 12v, but they only have like 2 tools.


----------



## BBuild (Oct 10, 2012)

madmax718 said:


> you'll love the planer. Did it come with the extra blades?


Extra blades and the out feed tables. Hell of a deal. I think I paid $650 for mine a few years back.


----------



## koa (Feb 15, 2011)

madmax718 said:


> you'll love the planer. Did it come with the extra blades?
> 
> **** is heavier than it looks.
> 
> I bought the m12 fuel impact/hammer drill+ extended battery with a free tool. I really got tired of having to go in between 3 different 12V systems to get a single job done. Just trying to be more efficient.


Yes, the extra blades and out feed tables. It's still $500-$25 Dewalt discount on Amazon.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

sunkist said:


> I feel for you last month for me was awfull with needing to replace tools :sad:
> 
> Black friday tool for me is the Werner work platform $19 and change normal retail $45.00 wil buy 5 :thumbsup:





EricBrancard said:


> I'm heading up there to grab one or two, want me to grab one for you?





EricBrancard said:


> View attachment 350778





Leo G said:


> And now 4 have been transferred to my possession. Thanks Eric.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seeing you guys drooling over this thing and some buying 4 or 5 of them, I went and got 2 today.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I really really enjoyed having them on site. So much nicer than running up and down a ladder. Obviously it's never going to replace a ladder because of it's height, but for jobs inside a house with 8-9' ceilings it will work well. Thinking of getting more.

I don't need them, but the price is to good to pass up.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Leo G said:


> I really really enjoyed having them on site. So much nicer than running up and down a ladder. Obviously it's never going to replace a ladder because of it's height, but for jobs inside a house with 8-9' ceilings it will work well. Thinking of getting more.
> 
> I don't need them, but the price is to good to pass up.


I had to stop into Lowe's and picked 2 of them up. Then was setting post on a pergola today that has to be dead nuts accurate on the top. Installed all the 6X6 long and set one platform on each side and it made cutting them a breeze. All the top beams are cross-halved so I have to do a bunch of in place dado's and these will be perfect.

I'm thinking of buy like 4 or five more so I can basically walk all the lines of the pergola without moving anything. For $100 it would take no time to make it up.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Lowe's sells the Werner. It's nice, but the legs fold over each other which makes it bulky to store. The Gorilla folds flat and is only 3 1/4" thick for storage. That's why I wanted the HD deal over the Lowe's deal.

Either way the platforms are very nice.


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

Deckhead said:


> I had to stop into Lowe's and picked 2 of them up. Then was setting post on a pergola today that has to be dead nuts accurate on the top. Installed all the 6X6 long and set one platform on each side and it made cutting them a breeze. All the top beams are cross-halved so I have to do a bunch of in place dado's and these will be perfect.
> 
> I'm thinking of buy like 4 or five more so I can basically walk all the lines of the pergola without moving anything. For $100 it would take no time to make it up.




Post a pic when it's done. I'd like to see it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

rrk said:


> madmax718 said:
> 
> 
> > I bought the m12 fuel impact/hammer drill+ extended battery with a free tool. I really got tired of having to go in between 3 different 12V systems to get a single job done. Just trying to be more efficient.
> ...


Yup, the old white 12v makita was a real nice drill and impact. Only reason I switched to the m12 platform was that I needed more tools. I kept 1 makita to keep in my kitchen for whatever things I might need it for.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Leo G said:


> I really really enjoyed having them on site. So much nicer than running up and down a ladder. Obviously it's never going to replace a ladder because of it's height, but for jobs inside a house with 8-9' ceilings it will work well. Thinking of getting more.
> 
> I don't need them, but the price is to good to pass up.


I was using a pair of mine to install a new header for a 3 section Andersen door today. After using this new style with the longer platform and fold flat, pin locking system, I don't even want to bring my old ones along anymore.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

EricBrancard said:


> I was using a pair of mine to install a new header for a 3 section Andersen door today. After using this new style with the longer platform and fold flat, pin locking system, I don't even want to bring my old ones along anymore.


You guys are dicks. Now I have to go buy the ones from Home Depot? They're still cheap or no? The Werner ones for 19 bucks are awesome but if I can get better ones cheap I'm all over it, especially if they're a little longer.

BTW, I got the longer hk rail and the splinter guard was already falling off:laughing:. It's nice to have the longer track though. Now I think I'm going to get the smaller one too, they're so easy to carry and easy to switch out its like having several different saw's set up. Freaking proud of those tracks though. 200 for the 600 track, I thought that was kind of bull****.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I think either today or tomorrow is the last day.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Deckhead said:


> You guys are dicks. Now I have to go buy the ones from Home Depot? They're still cheap or no? The Werner ones for 19 bucks are awesome but if I can get better ones cheap I'm all over it, especially if they're a little longer.
> 
> BTW, I got the longer hk rail and the splinter guard was already falling off:laughing:. It's nice to have the longer track though. Now I think I'm going to get the smaller one too, they're so easy to carry and easy to switch out its like having several different saw's set up. Freaking proud of those tracks though. 200 for the 600 track, I thought that was kind of bull****.


The splinter guard on mine was falling off when I got it too. I already need a new one as or had to move it over 3x already. When you're cutting wide PT, sometimes the blade gets pinched and deflects into the guard which will throw off the cuts if you're just lining up on a mark. Not a huge deal as there was enormous time savings and accuracy benifits even with that. Definitely ordering a few rolls of 118" Makita splinter guard so I can just cut it down for the HK rail. I'm also loving the HK on the long track saw rails for straightlining lumber. Like you said, it's so easy to switch back and forth between the FSK rails and even easier to drop it on a tracksaw guiderail.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

EricBrancard said:


> I was using a pair of mine to install a new header for a 3 section Andersen door today. After using this new style with the longer platform and fold flat, pin locking system, I don't even want to bring my old ones along anymore.


Really? What kind are they again? I have the Werner and it isn't a big deal but the legs are annoying.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Tom M said:


> Really? What kind are they again? I have the Werner and it isn't a big deal but the legs are annoying.


I thought the same thing when I bought them. Thought, everyone raves about these which they're great for 20 a pop but at 45 Im not so sure. Well I used them and thought well worth 45 bucks but these damn legs just bother me. They don't actually get in the way or anything, it's just annoying how they sit.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

Gorilla


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Tom M said:


> Really? What kind are they again? I have the Werner and it isn't a big deal but the legs are annoying.


Like DaVinci said, Gorilla. If you go back to my post from last Friday, you can see what 6 of them stacked in the back of my truck look like. Way more convient than the rest of them. I have several of the older Gorilla planks and a $44 Werner, and these just blow them away for transport and ease of use.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

They'll probably make them new and improved next year and screw them up.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Leo G said:


> They'll probably make them new and improved next year and screw them up.


Hopefully not. How many posts do we have here about how great an $18.88 plank is? That has to be a first. There was a M18 Fuel sawzall with 9.0AH battery and rapid charger in the back of my truck too, and we're all more excited about the plank :laughing:


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

Eyeway! said:


> So you do steal.


Today I tried explaining to one of the managers what happened with the billing for the Ridgid tool boxes. She asked if I had my receipt, and when I said no, her reply was simply "Don't worry about it, as it was our mistake". 

So...thief I am not :whistling


----------



## Eyeway! (Oct 24, 2016)

Peter_C said:


> Today I tried explaining to one of the managers what happened with the billing for the Ridgid tool boxes. She asked if I had my receipt, and when I said no, her reply was simply "Don't worry about it, as it was our mistake".
> 
> So...thief I am not :whistling


Thank your conscience!
And if you ever stole just even once, you or I would be considered a thief. I my friend am. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Leo G said:


> They'll probably make them new and improved next year and screw them up.


Doubtful since last year it was the exact same platform. Picked up 2 more this year and it's the same as the 1 I had from last year.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

EricBrancard said:


> Hopefully not. How many posts do we have here about how great an $18.88 plank is? That has to be a first. There was a M18 Fuel sawzall with 9.0AH battery and rapid charger in the back of my truck too, and we're all more excited about the plank :laughing:


Hey, those things were pretty great. I bought 2 of them the other day. I was pretty stoked about them.


----------

